# epiphytic fern ID



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i have harvested numbers of these ferns and have mounted some in a new terrarium, as well as put some away in humidity containers to offer to others in the future. i would like to know if anyone can offer a positive ID. they were growing in Savannah GA (coastal Georgia) they are epiphytic, and the central blade on some specimens extends some 4-5" while the others stay small. it is unusual to say the least.

james


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, first impression was a Pteris cretica but the pinnae attachment looks wrong. I will need to do more study. Pteris are very prolific spreading by spore so this may not be a native species but and escapee.

I suspect the the difference in the central blade may be some are sterile and some fertile. Check for spore on the ones with a long central blade. If you do have spore it would also be useful to see the pattern of the pockets.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

will do. ill check and take more pics 

thanks again for the help mr.whitmore

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i got it now... 

Pteris Multifida

i must have gotten only young specimens though.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

james67 said:


> i got it now...
> 
> Pteris Multifida
> 
> i must have gotten only young specimens though.


This species is hardy to zone 6 but it's not a native species. It's native to China. It also multiplies quickly from spore. So, be careful using it in your viv. It WILL take over.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Well, if it becomes too much to handle I'd love some.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This is the Pteris I have coming up all over the place. It seems to take 2 separate forms. The first










The second which I find to be very attractive.










It comes up in most pots eventually and in every terrarium I have set up so I think the spore flies everywhere.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mature specimens i have collected seem to be of the second variety that you have pictured. i have been tryihg to keep the plants in the terrariums from the country of the frogs' origin. (i know that this is not a true biotope but it makes me happy  ) mr whitmore: do you have any simmilar small epiphytic ferns (from panama) that you would be willing to trade? i can harvest at least 6 different varieties in my area.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

James, please call me Harry. I'm old but I like to think I'm not.

I'm in the process of working on Panamanian ferns for my project. There are a number in the trade that fit this biotype. Here's a few. Most all of these would do well in at least a larger viv. I have seen all of these for sale at some time or another. I have a few of them already.

Microgramma (Solanopteris) brunei 
Microgramma lycopodioides 
Microgramma nitida 
Microgramma percussa 
Microgramma reptans 
Campyloneurum angustifolium
Polypodium maritimum
Polypodium bombycinum
Polypodium polypodioides var. polypodioides
Polypodium triseriale
Selaginella martensii
Selaginella pallescens
Selaginella mollis
Selaginella plana
Selaginella umbrosa

Once I get back from my trip we can talk trades. I won't be doing anymore until after February.


----------

